# Sexing Endlers Livebearers



## igot2gats

In January, I bought a female and male Endler, for my 10g. I have 3 Cardinal Tetras in the tank as well.

I still haven't been able to breed the Endlers. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## coralbandit

If you had a pair you should have fry by now(long ago actually)!
Do you know how to sex livebearers?It is all in the anal fin,the male will be pointy,the female will be triangular.Usaully color of such fish helps but the fins are 100% proof.In large colonies(10-20 min) males will not switch over or show their true sex as a defense mechanism.All livebearers are born with female features so sometimes it could be more than a year for a male to show.This is not common,especially with endlers but is possible.
Look at these pictures(drawings);
the Smiley Fish
All livebearers are just like this.


----------



## igot2gats

The female is large, and white. The male is quite smaller, and very colorful.

At least, that's what I was told when I got them from a pretty reputable LFS.

So, I must not have a male/female combo, is what your'e saying?


----------



## susankat

can you post a pic of them. In 8 months you should be into the hundreds.


----------



## igot2gats

The male has more color on his body, but this is the best shot I could get. He's a good swimmer:



female:


----------



## big b

im not even sure the second one is a female or a endler. no offense but that fish is ugly.but whatever it is it looks pregnant


----------



## coralbandit

#1 looks like a male.
#2 looks like a female,but more like a guppy?I think they can still breed but maybe they don't want to?She could be pregnant or overfed?Hard to say unless she keeps growing.They often give birth at night so lots of live plants in the tank will be the best bet for finding some fry eventually?


----------



## big b

i thought it looked like a normal guppy female.man, think if fish kept us as pets that would be kinda funny.


----------



## igot2gats

big b said:


> im not even sure the second one is a female or a endler. no offense but that fish is ugly.but whatever it is it looks pregnant


I agree, u-g-l-y. I only took it, because the LFS said it was a female Endler. 

It's been getting bigger over the months. Has been always huge compared to the male, but its still growing.

I definitely don't over feed my fish, by any means. I go a couple of days in between feedings sometimes when I leave for weekends.


----------



## big b

yeah i wouldn't be surprised if it grew about a 1/2 inch or a whole inch they grow larger than most people think if given good care.


----------



## susankat

An endler female is more of a bronze color, your male is definitely a hybrid. When I was breeding pure endlers, I started out with 10 (5 pairs ) in 8 months I had over 600 in a 75 gal tank.


----------



## big b

wow, isn't that tank over stocked?


----------

